# How painful was your biopsy?



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

My sister is getting one and asked me how painful it was and I have trouble remembering--maybe it's like childbirth! I know I was concentrating on not swallowing and maybe that took my mind off it. I can't remember how long the needle was in. 30 seconds? They had told me to take ibuprofen ahead and I did. I had been worried because I'd had uterine biopsies and the ibuprofen didn't seem to help at all. Neither did the vicodin. I told myself if I ever needed another I'd take TWO vicodin!

I think I remember the thyroid biopsy as painful but not unbearable--not as bad as the uterine biopsy.
My endo doesn't like using a numbing agent--said it makes the thyroid "angry". But I wonder if something like valium or xanax--an anti-anxiety-- or vicodin would help. She usually takes pain worse than I do.

Sue


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine didn't hurt at all. Perhaps it depends on the doctor?


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

Did you have lidocaine (numbing?) My doctor won't use it because he says THAT hurts-- because it's a bigger needle.


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

I think so. At any rate, I had only mild discomfort and went to work right afterward.


----------



## Cjax (Mar 17, 2011)

My biospy didn't really hurt much at all. Three needle pokes....each time the needles was in for about 4 to 5 seconds and that's all. It hurts now, two days later, but not too bad.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cjax said:


> My biospy didn't really hurt much at all. Three needle pokes....each time the needles was in for about 4 to 5 seconds and that's all. It hurts now, two days later, but not too bad.


Hi Cjax and welcome!









When did you have your FNA? Did you get the results yet? Are you hypo or hyper?


----------

